# what to use ?



## joe0709 (Feb 24, 2008)

is there anything i could use instead of fabric mesh for a while ?

im asking because my mate has been given some mantis and he has no idea how to care for them so he may be giving them to me but i havent got any fabric mesh.


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2008)

You can use whatever you like. What are you trying to do? I don't use fabric mesh for anything really.


----------



## joe0709 (Feb 24, 2008)

Rick said:


> You can use whatever you like. What are you trying to do? I don't use fabric mesh for anything really.


i will be using it for half pint cups. would kitchen roll do for now ?


----------



## Mantida (Feb 24, 2008)

joe0709 said:


> i will be using it for half pint cups. would kitchen roll do for now ?


Should be fine, just secure it with a rubber band.


----------

